# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  "evfimia" and "Zejdin"

## Femke

Hi, my name is Femke (that's a Dutch name) but it comes from the Russian/Greek name Evfimia. What's the diminutive of that name? I've haerd names like Evgenia-zhenia and stuff, but never heard my name. And another question; I'm a little bit Russian, and there are still peope from my family living in Russia, their last name is Zejdin. Is that a Dutch name changed into Russian, or do I have (van der Zeijden) a Russian name, changed into Dutch? 'cause nobody in my family knows...

----------


## Gerty

Evfimia - Ефимия - is a very rare name. The same male name - Efim - is much more common, but nowadays it's quite rare too. Anyway, the diminutive is suppose to be "Feema" or "Fimka".  
I don't think that "Zejdin" is originally russian name, but I can't say for sure.

----------


## синичка

> Hi, my name is Femke (that's a Dutch name) but it comes from the Russian/Greek name Evfimia.

 Really? I was always told that it comes from the Frisian "Famke", meaning "girl".  ::

----------


## Femke

yes, that's also thrue... There are in Holland people called Femke and Famke, after the Frisian name Famke, but my name comes from this Greek saint Euphemia, 'cause my grandfathers mother called Eufimia too... But when you say here, that your name is Eufimia, they would laugh I guess, so thats why my parents gave me Euphemia's Dutch diminutive.

----------

